# Livery in Perth



## Ally141 (27 September 2015)

I am hoping someone can offer some advice? I am moving to Perth and need to find a new home for my wee horse. He is partly retired due to injury so dnt need any facilities. Just a stable and turnout and maybe some quiet hacking. At the moment he is on a wee farm on DIY livery and I was hoping to find somewhere similar in Perth but I have no idea where to start looking. Any help is appreciated &#128522;


----------



## sarahann1 (30 September 2015)

I'm not overly familiar with yards in that area, but I do know of a couple.

Netherton is lovely, no idea about hacking but from being there a handful of times it seems like a well kept yard. It's near Bridge of Earn.

There is also Upper Muirhill Farm, 
https://www.facebook.com/FAIROAKSSTUD

That's the only two I can think of which are close to Perth, hope you find somewhere nice


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 October 2015)

Try Gannochy and Muirhall (that's a *completely* different yard to Upper Muirhall) for very nicely run clean farm type yards and excellent hacking. Netherton is nice but possibly a bit more facilities wise than what you are looking for, they have a fab indoor! think the hacking is some on road stuff.  These three yards (Gannochy, Muirhall and Netherton) are all very friendly, well run, with secure safe fencing and paddock management in place.


----------



## Regandal (1 October 2015)

There is hacking from Netherton, you have to cross one main road but you then get access to a forestry.  Nice yard.


----------



## x-di-x (7 October 2015)

Netherton, Gannochy, Muirhall, Scone Riding school, Newhouse, All 'central perthish'. There's one at Methven but can't recall the name (begins with a c I think  friend keeps her horses there nice friendly place. Have text her to get name.... Pm me and I'll give you it - that's the only way I remember lol).  Newmiln nr Guildtown, pitskelly - balbeggie. 

Balmyre - Rait 

Broom hall - forteviot a few in Auchterarder, loads in Crieff. 

One in Campmuir (Coupar angus) there's one in Burrelton too. 

Easter Rattray Blairgowrie 

Lots of small farm ones too.... Horsey stuff for sale Perthshire fb page or Strathearn Riding club fb will help. 

There's also a few at bridge of earn, rhynd and forgandenny.  

Hope this helps xx


----------

